# What do you think this system is worth...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Looking to upgrade my Lab environment and want to sell this system to a friend. How much you think it is worth?

$200? This person would be using it like myself for a lab machine to do MCSE or Lotus Notes or Linux learning (Redhat 7.3 installs like a dream) 

Dell Dimension L700CX (Minitower) around 2 years old, out of warranty. 

Celeron 700MHz
512MB RAM (Max Ram 512MB)
Intel 810e chip set with Dynamic Video Memory and 4-MB display cache memory
Sound Blaster 64 PCI Card
20GB Drive
HP 12X CD-RW
Internal IDE Zip-100
SMC 10/100 Network Card 
Logitech Wheel Mouse
15" Gateway2000 EV500 Monitor (4 years old)


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Sure, $200 doesn't seem so unreasonable.

Of course... They could go to Wal-Mart and get a slightly better BRAND NEW PC for that (with less RAM, but better on other components. Oh, and no monitor). Because of this, you may have to drop a little to find someone willing to buy it.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

They will probably be running Win2K Server or Advanced server on the machine as part of their learning need. I wonder if those Wal-Mart machines will run W2K well. Obviously the only real problem would be finding the drivers. What is nice about the dell, is all drivers for Win2000 Pro will work with Win2000 Svr so it is one stop shopping. On the Wal-Mart machines the search for drivers may be more painful (frustrating). And actually the 512MB ram is more important for their purposes as well. What is the max on Ram for the Wal-Mart machines?


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I would imagine the search for drivers on the Wal-Mart machines will be a piece of cake, because Linux only supports more common hardware. I don't know the max RAM, but I'd GUESS it's probably 768MB (A LOT of Athlon mainboards from that time allow 3x256 max). But I dunno.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Shoot, I'd give you $200 for it. I watch what places are getting for used computers and you seem to be in the right ballpark. I would a lot rather have a used dell than a brand new Lindows machine from Wal-Mart.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Especially the fact that I spent ALL day getting rid of Linux and putting ME back on it (with all the Software that came with it, Works, Dell Apps, etc. etc). I was even nice/silly enough to apply all the patches from MS's Update page 

2 years ago I sold a friend a 200MHz Pentium (it is 6 years old now) with 256MB ram, 2.5GB drive, junky old semi-burned out monitor, etc for $50. Actually the $50 was just so I know he would use it and not let it sit in his garage (he was know for taking stuff off people hands and letting them goto waste). Well he sold it 3 months ago to one of his good "Friends" for $150. I should give it to this guy and we should split the price he gets. But I don't like cheating the uninformed like he does


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Check out eBay for similar configs and see what they are going for. If it's a friend, you don't want to rip them off. You may be better off donating the system and making more back in taxes.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cnsf _
> *You may be better off donating the system and making more back in taxes. *


I have tried doing that in the past, and many places don't want used equipment. The local churches usually get new equipment donations, you really have to find a small charity (like 2 person part time charity) to take anything that isn't out of the box.

Although a few years ago I donated a 6 year old machine (maybe worth $50 in scrap) and it got $250 in an auction. But I think the money going to charity was why the $250 was paid, not to get $250 in value.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Shoot, the computer hardware donations I get are closer to the six year old computer than to the two year old computer. I'm using a Pentium 133 to write this. gcutler, why don't you donate it to *my* church. I could see it got a *very* good home.  And you could write it off for as much as you wanted.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> * The local churches usually get new equipment donations, you really have to find a small charity (like 2 person part time charity) to take anything that isn't out of the box. *


Can you provide a list of potential donors?  We bought 5 new PCs in the last 12 months. Our donations were 3 oldies topping out with a Pentium 133.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bogy _
> *Shoot, the computer hardware donations I get are closer to the six year old computer than to the two year old computer. I'm using a Pentium 133 to write this. gcutler, why don't you donate it to my church. I could see it got a very good home.  And you could write it off for as much as you wanted. *


Too Late sold it. But I buy a new PC every 2 years, New PC becomes main workstation, 2 year old and 4 year old becomes LAB machines. 6 Year old usually gets donated or given to a friend (You come and pick it up and you can have it type donation)

I'll remember in 2 years


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JBKing _
> *
> 
> Can you provide a list of potential donors?  We bought 5 new PCs in the last 12 months. Our donations were 3 oldies topping out with a Pentium 133.
> ...


I worked with a guy who bought a new PC ($1500) and donated it right to his church. I guess Metro Atlanta being a mini-silicone valley (before the internet crash) there was alot of new or even 2 year old equipment being passed to charities. Maybe not as much now. But then I think it was the "my Minister has a P4/2.6GHz" "Well mine has a P4/2.8GHz, so there"


----------

